# 3D help?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a new Sony 55" HX929 on the way. All this 3d stuff is new to me. I wanted to know what I would need in order to get 3D video and hd audio with my set up? I also own the Arcam AVR 600,which I know will not pass a 3d signal, and I have the Sony PS3. I have been looking into buying a new stand alone Blu-ray player. What should I take a look at,and what is the correct way to set things up? Thanks for the help. John


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

3D is as simple as getting a BluRay player that will play the new 3D movies, Panasonic in my opinion is the best players for the money available. simply run the HDMI cable from the player to your display Make sure that the player has 2 HDMI outputs as the second one you will run to your Arcam for the audio only.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Tony, thaks for the quick reply and the help! I will take a look at them!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with Tony. Do know that your PS3 is capable of 3D, but cannot do both the Lossless Codecs (True HD, DTS-HD, Uncompressed PCM) and output 3D simultaneously.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks JJ. I have been wanting to pick up a stand alone player for awhile now. I was thinking about the Oppo BDP-93,but I will take a look at everything that is out there.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jmy2469 said:


> Thanks JJ. I have been wanting to pick up a stand alone player for awhile now. I was thinking about the Oppo BDP-93,but I will take a look at everything that is out there.


Hello,
I absolutely adore my OPPO and really think you would love it. There are certainly less expensive BDP's out there, but few better in all ways imaginable.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Arcticbear (Dec 1, 2011)

Agreed with what Tony said. Just a side note, your AVR will not be able to play audio when you play 3D content


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Arcticbear said:


> Agreed with what Tony said. Just a side note, your AVR will not be able to play audio when you play 3D content


Most 3D BluRay players have two HDMI outputs so as you just run one to the display for the 3D picture and the second to the receiver for the audio. No issues at all.


----------



## Arcticbear (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow. Didn't know that. Thanks Tony for correcting me


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem, just make sure that if your looking for a player and your receiver is not HDMI1.4 ready that it has the second output, not all BluRay players do.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> No problem, just make sure that if your looking for a player and your receiver is not HDMI1.4 ready that it has the second output, not all BluRay players do.


Exactly. I am pretty sure Panasonic makes the least expensive BDP that offers Dual HDMI Outputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

